# Dell XPS 720 Case Mod and the usb ports involved



## killerkawi713 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello I have built a Dell XPS 720 modified case and I need to figure out how to attach the usb ports in the front to the atx motherboard header.. the cable coming off the usb ports in the front is a solid cable that looks like a edi cable so I have to break it down to create separate header molex's for each usb header.. and it seems I cant figure out which wire is which on the cable off the usb port board on the front of the case.. If anyone could help that would be a big YES!! THANK YOU!! .....

Figure I would throw in some pics of my mods on the case... had to switch the BTX style holder to an ATX.. which took some finagling.. is my first build.. got the LEDs working on the front of the case... running MSI 970A-G45 military class motherboard with OC Genie II.. AMD Athlon II x4.. 8 gb ram.. GeForce Galaxy gts 450 (fermi).. OCZ Agility 3 SSD.. 650 psu.. Temp runs smooth 24 Celsius.. and I love the performance.. Still a work in progress.. Lots more mod's for me to consider and do...Thanks for the help...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As you have discovered, OEM manufacturer's often use proprietary connections.
If you want to use that case, you will need to remove the wires from the connector and attach them to the Mobo individually.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I cant figure out which wire is which on the cable off the usb port board on the front of the case


Will most likely have to go 'old school'; ie eyes and a continuity tester.


----------

